# looking for mentor?



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

is there anyone close to me that raises bees, i am very interested in starting up another hobby. i would like to know how to get started right instead of having to keep redoing it


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

East Texas is quite large. Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

doesnt seem so big, im just outside grand saline. closest big town is tyler


----------



## Ol'Reb (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm east of Shreveport...


----------

